# No good deed goes unpunished



## Foxbat (Mar 31, 2010)

http://www.vindy.com/news/2010/mar/30/oddly-enough/

He should've tried hands-only CPR.


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 31, 2010)

*I already did this one.*

Now if it had been a horse....:deadhorse:


----------



## TornWingedAngel1 (Apr 9, 2010)

haha


----------



## LngJohnSlvr (Apr 16, 2010)

Wow... how much you wanna bet he was giving rescue breaths???


----------

